# Treats!



## ellie1210 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey what kind of herbs can i give my goat?


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

It is my understanding that goats can eat anything we can eat. So I would assume any you grow for your own kitchen. Some edible/poisonous plant lists have some herbs on them as OK for goats...mint, ginger, catnip, yarrow...maybe someone with experience with herbs and goats will chime in.


----------

